# Host-Suche



## t0b1 (19. März 2006)

Hallo,
ich wollte fragen ob einer von euch einen kostenlosen Hoster kennt, der 
*ASP.net, Framework 2 *unterstützt?
Ich finde keinen  
Der Space ist eig. egal. 5 MB würdens auch tun.

Danke
by t0b1


----------



## Arne Buchwald (19. März 2006)

Hi t0b1,

gerne kann ich dir ein Angebot über .NET 2 fähigen Webspace machen. Allerdings möchte auch der Bäcker von mir Euronen sehen und kann sich nicht mit reinen Dankesworten zufrieden geben ....


----------



## t0b1 (19. März 2006)

Hallo,
und erstmal vielen Dank für das Angebot. Ich brauche den Host nur für ca. drei oder vier  Wochen. Es ist auch keine permanente Webseite oder sowas. Es handelt sich lediglich um ein simples Script, dass ein großes Formular überprüfen soll und anschließend an mehrere Leute per E-Mail weiterleitet.

Aber danke.
mFg t0b1


----------



## J3ns (20. März 2006)

http://www.centron.de/de/40/asp_net_2_hosting_kostenlos.html

Ich will ja mal nicht so sein 

 

Du brauchst da en Code ^^

der steht in der Zeitschrift Com! drin, die liegt leider zu Hause aber ich gucke heute abend sofort nach =)

Werde ihn morgen früh hier Posten, da hast du 6 Monate kostenlos =)


----------



## t0b1 (20. März 2006)

Hi,
hey! cool! danke ;-)
mFg & thx by t0b1


----------



## J3ns (21. März 2006)

Habe dir den Code per Nachricht zu kommen lassen =)

Wer auch Interesse hat, kann sich ja bei mir melden.

greetz Jens


----------

